# .177 vs .22 cal



## mr. smoke (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi there ladies and gentlemen, 
I'm looking to upgrade my air rifle and have ran across a gun that I like. My problem is it comes in a .177 cal (1000 fps) and .22 cal 800 (fps). Now I hunt everything and anything. Birds, squirrels, rabbit, ****, etc. I want a gun that can take down all of those. Both guns can do it but which one would do it more sufficiently? which would you choose?


----------



## phoenixhunter (Nov 13, 2013)

.22 more fpe a good head shot or heart/lung shot no follow up is needed


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm not sure about the energy, but here is how you calculate it. You will need to weigh your pellet.

Velocity X Velocity X Mass divided by 450240

For example lets say your velocity is 950 fps and your pellet weighs 9 grains.

950 X 950 = 902500
902500 X 9 = 8122500
8122500 divided by 450240 = 18 ft/lb of energy.

Keep in mind that velocity makes up for weight and weight makes up for velocity. They very well could be about equal. Smaller diameter of same weight penetrates better, while larger diameter imparts impact with less penetration. It's a tough question I have been trying to decide for myself.


----------

